# What do you keep on hand to stop a Chimney Fire?



## Jbird560 (Mar 19, 2011)

The cabin we are building is 25 miles from town and two miles up a 4 wheel drive road behind a
locked gate.  Pretty easy to see that if the house catches fire the VFD is not going to save it.  
So I have to be my own first line of defense.  Keeping your flue clean is a given but what if 
you have a chimney fire anyway?  What do you keep on hand to quickly extinguish the fire?
Are there reliable products or extinguishers that you recommend?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a supply of Chimfex flue fire extinguishers I bought for forum members at cost instead of paying thirty bucks retail. If you want one or two send me a PM. When I get around to it I am giving the remaining ones to the local fire stations. 

http://www.chimfex.com/


----------



## rottiman (Mar 19, 2011)

Railway strike flares, same as you see @ accident scenes, strike to ignite ,throw inside the stove, shut down all the air source.  The sulfur in the fuse smothers the fire.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 19, 2011)

I installed an inline damper and most always keep a half bucket of ashes to throw on a run away fire.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 19, 2011)

Chimfex flares work great according to many first hand account from my FD buddies.  Good job given to the local boys, BB.


----------



## remkel (Mar 19, 2011)

Dry wood, chimney brushes, mirror (for inspection), phone number for a professional sweep should all the former things fail.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 19, 2011)

I would also recommend having at least a couple of the Chimfex extinguishers on hand. Throw one in the stove and then shut all dampers and air controls, call the fire department and watch your roof for burning chunks of creosote. Never spray the chimney itself with a hose. After a chimney fire, have a professional chimney sweep inspect it throughly for damage before lighting another fire.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 19, 2011)

We have almost always lived far from the Fire house and simply never worried about it. We also have heated with wood for many, many moons and have never kept anything handy in case of a chimney fire.....and we've never had a chimney fire. 

Remember:  poor fuel = poor results, and that is how most chimney fires get their start. Simply put, our insurance against chimney fires is to burn good fuel. That means we do not cut in one year and then burn it. We always try to keep extra wood on hand that so we never have to burn green wood or even marginal wood.


----------



## henkmeuzelaar (Mar 19, 2011)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> *I installed an inline damper* and most always keep a half bucket of ashes to throw on a run away fire.



In 33 years of operating 4 different wood-burning fireplaces (one with a BK Princess insert) we have only had 1 chimney fire that my wife (I was not home) battled successfully with one of the CO2 generating cartridges (forgot the brand). This was 25 years ago, in an open (no doors or damper) fireplace with brick-and mortar chimney.  And, yes, we only had ourselves to blame for burning wet wood and not having the chimney swept each and every year.

Now we do have zero-clearance Majestic fireplaces with built-in dampers and metal flues/chimney liners. This brings up my question: should closing an in-line damper in principle  be enough to stop a chimney fire??

From my wife's account of a scary, roaring inferno, I can imagine that closing the damper may sound easier than it could actually be. Unless one has an externally accessible damper handle or pull chain, it may be unwise to get close enough to try and stick a hook in there to swing, pull or push the damper shut?!

So, just to make sure, we do keep a CO2 generator cartridge under the sofa.

What do the experts say??

Henk


----------



## 4 cords (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone I work with has one a year on average, he said he called the vfd and when they arrived 5 minutes later they came in , looked at the stove , asked for a glass of water, by this point his wife was like just put the fire out dont just stand around drinking water. The firefighter bends over - opens the stove door - thows the water in and shuts the door -fire out   He tells me the story and I  think that may not be good for the stove ?  Well sure enough this year mid season he has the annual chimney fire- the wife says should we call the vfd again ? no he replies just get me a glass of water ! He tells me the story and I just say you need to clean the chimney 2 times a year , and buy wood now for next year or you will be homeless one of these years!


----------



## henkmeuzelaar (Mar 20, 2011)

4 cords said:
			
		

> Someone I work with has one a year on average, he said he called the vfd and when they arrived 5 minutes later they came in , looked at the stove , asked for a glass of water, by this point his wife was like just put the fire out dont just stand around drinking water. *The firefighter bends over - opens the stove door - thows the water in and shuts the door -fire out *  He tells me the story and I  think that may not be good for the stove ?  Well sure enough this year mid season he has the annual chimney fire- the wife says should we call the vfd again ? no he replies just get me a glass of water ! He tells me the story and I just say you need to clean the chimney 2 times a year , and buy wood now for next year or you will be homeless one of these years!



Love that story; beats Saturday Night Live right now!

As far as wood stove chimney fires go, I hope FirefighterJake will tune in.  The price of bottled water sure beats that of CO2 generating cartridges!

Can't see it working on most traditional fireplace chimney fires, though. Once the chimney is roaring, I'm pretty sure you could extinguish every piece of burning wood below and it shouldn't make much of a difference since the flames would still be fed by the creosote deposits....

Henk


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 20, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I have a supply of Chimfex flue fire extinguishers I bought for forum members at cost instead of paying thirty bucks retail. If you want one or two send me a PM. When I get around to it I am giving the remaining ones to the local fire stations.
> 
> http://www.chimfex.com/



Save a couple of those for me por favor.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 20, 2011)

I have wondered about those myself.....heard conflicting opinions....think will get a couple two tree of them for next season. It sure could not hurt to have them around..


----------



## pen (Mar 20, 2011)

I keep a chimfex around (thank BB) but that is the last line of defense.

The first tool for keeping from dialing 911 and having to re-read the directions on the chimfex is the chimney brush.

pen


----------



## glassmanjpf (Mar 20, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Railway strike flares, same as you see @ accident scenes, strike to ignite ,throw inside the stove, shut down all the air source.  The sulfur in the fuse smothers the fire.



Thanks for the solution...I too have access to those.  I'm assuming no damage to the stove but would still need to have chimmney inspected afterwoods.


----------



## chrisman34 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am on a fire department and we just use a dry chem (ABC)extinguisher Works 90% of the time....the other 10%..... the house is on fire!   Just open up stove, and flue...give a short burst close both........wait a couple seconds, and repeat. But call the FD just in case!


----------



## henkmeuzelaar (Mar 20, 2011)

glassmanjpf said:
			
		

> rottiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Although it is of course less likely that stoves with properly working catalytic afterburners will experience chimney fires it can't hurt to keep remembering that sulfur in any form could irreversibly poison the catalyst.   

Henk


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 20, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now Kathleen is a Spaniard!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 20, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Save a couple of those for me por favor.



No es un problema SeÃ±orita.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 20, 2011)

Im wondering where a chimney fire gets all the needed oxygen.  If you have a relatively tight system most if not all of the oxygen would be consumed in the stove leaving very little to facilitate a roaring fire in the chimney. Especially if you shut down the air all the way.


----------



## gdk84 (Mar 20, 2011)

trump said:
			
		

> Im wondering where a chimney fire gets all the needed oxygen.  If you have a relatively tight system most if not all of the oxygen would be consumed in the stove leaving very little to facilitate a roaring fire in the chimney. Especially if you shut down the air all the way.



Im guessing for masonery chimneys one would be the clean out door that doesnt close right or partially open that leakes air. Make sure that sucker is sealed shut.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck during a chimney fire trying to find those unrestricted "EPA holes" and the secondary air inlet for a EPA stove. Best thing is just burn dry wood hot and clean the pipe regularly. No fuel in the pipe, no chimney fire.


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 21, 2011)

trump said:
			
		

> Im wondering where a chimney fire gets all the needed oxygen.  If you have a relatively tight system most if not all of the oxygen would be consumed in the stove leaving very little to facilitate a roaring fire in the chimney. Especially if you shut down the air all the way.


Of course you want to shut off all air that you can, but a chimney fire is sometimes so intense that it will get its air! As BB has said, it is nearly impossible to shut off all the air.


----------



## Shmudda (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisman34 said:
			
		

> I am on a fire department and we just use a dry chem (ABC)extinguisher Works 90% of the time....the other 10%..... the house is on fire!   Just open up stove, and flue...give a short burst close both........wait a couple seconds, and repeat. But call the FD just in case!



This is exactly what I have on hand too....and it does work good as I have used it in the past.  I also keep a 5 gallon bucket of sand handy to throw on the fire if need be, that snuffs it out quickly.

Craig


----------



## colebrookman (Mar 21, 2011)

All great suggestions.  Also proper stove operation is really important.  Fill your stove with wood, turn down the air and leave it smolder while you go to work creates a creosote factory. Do it regularly and, if your lucky, you will only have a chimney fire.  If it's not your day you will burn your house down. As BB and others have said, dry wood, clean chimneys and of course, proper operation are equally important for safe burning.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 21, 2011)

4 cords said:
			
		

> Someone I work with has one a year on average, he said he called the vfd and when they arrived 5 minutes later they came in , looked at the stove , asked for a glass of water, by this point his wife was like just put the fire out dont just stand around drinking water. The firefighter bends over - opens the stove door - thows the water in and shuts the door -fire out   He tells me the story and I  think that may not be good for the stove ?  Well sure enough this year mid season he has the annual chimney fire- the wife says should we call the vfd again ? no he replies just get me a glass of water ! He tells me the story and I just say you need to clean the chimney 2 times a year , and buy wood now for next year or you will be homeless one of these years!



As others have mentioned . . . 

1. Seasoned wood
2. Burn at the proper temps -- not too hot to start any creosote on fire and not too cool to cause creosote to form.
3. Learn how to load your woodstove and know how it will operate.
4. Inspect and clean your chimney on a regular basis.
5. Sleep well at night knowing you don't need to worry about a chimney fire or have to meet your local firefighters unexpectedly sometime this coming winter at 2 in the morning.

That said . . . We've often used the water trick . . . typically in a mortar chimney with a clean out in the bottom as the hot coals drop into the clean out . . . a bit of water turns to steam, steam expands and is borne upwards on the draft, fire goes out . . . I imagine the same technique would work on a fire in the firebox. 

I also should mention that I have several ABC dry chemical fire extinguishers squirreled around the house . . . although I honestly figure these would most likely be used on fires other than a chimney fire . . . I could still use them in a pinch . . . but figure if they are ever used they will be on something else like a cooking fire or unexpected electrical fire.

Oh yeah . . . almost forgot to add . . . big believer in the whole ounce of prevention deal . . . helps me sleep very well at night . . . except for the other night when I had a dream that I got shortchanged at a restaurant when they only gave me five or six french fries with my meal . . .


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh almost forgot to add the bit about "chimney bombs" . . . we sometimes take ABC dry chemical and put them in Ziplock baggies . . . on the roof we'll drop them down the chimney with the idea being the heat will melt the plastic baggie and the powder will hit the creosote on fire . . . works well when the chimney is chocker blocker blocked by a creosote plug and the fire is above the plug and the water-steam or ABC dry powder from below isn't able to get to the seat of the fire due to the plug.

. . . and sometimes we have to resort to bringing out the big chain with the weight on the end . . . which is always fun . . . nothing like being on  a steeply pitched slippery metal roof at 1 a.m. in middle of a blizzard and pulling up a metal chain with the links glowing red . . . that's when I say a few choice words about the home owner not being responsible in running their woodstove correctly or at being too lazy to check their chimney.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't have anything on hand, maybe should. I take precautions though by burning dry wood and cleaning often. Chances are it will happen while I'm gone anyway.......Hope Not!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

I know my neighbor is a candidate for a chimney fire,his SS pipe runs horizontal into a masonary chimney,the black creosote drips from every seam and the thing smolders all day with lots of thick-white smoke. Everytime i go outside i can smell it and think its my stove till i look up and see ZERO smoke coming from my chimney.


----------

